# removing glue after debadging



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

Today i took my rear badges off the car. There is now the dry hard glue left on the paintwork. Any ideas on how to remove it, ive tried turps and polish and rubbed it like hell but its too hard to come off? thanks ben


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

something like autosmart tardis or autobrite 'just the tonic' should do the trick mate


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

you can some Tardis as said or you could heat the glue up abit with a hairdryer which will soften the glue making to easy to remove.


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

ive removed the glue, its the hard stuff right at the bottom of the glue etc, thanks jake ill try it


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

When I debadged my corsa I used white spirit but made sure I cleaned and protected the area straight after


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

as per your other thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3122073&postcount=4


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I find the best way is to use a hot air gun or hair dryer to soften the glue and then 'ball' it up and pick it off. Then a glue remover should take care of any remaining residue.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Autoglym,s Intensive tar remover works very well, just dab some on to the area with a cloth and leave to soak into the glue for 10 min ,s then just peel the glue off .


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tardis mate 100% :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Your making me want to debadge my car even more now I'm thinking about it... 

Hmmm... Do I? Don't I?


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

craigblues said:


> Your making me want to debadge my car even more now I'm thinking about it...
> 
> Hmmm... Do I? Don't I?


Thats up to you. I debadged mine - it makes cleaning, polishing and waxing alot easier.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nath said:


> Thats up to you. I debadged mine - it makes cleaning, polishing and waxing alot easier.


Thats one reason I want mine gone got god knows what inbetween some letters, right ball ache.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I've debadged every vehicle in our small company fleet. Never looked back.
Warm water, floss, credit card, tardis. I've now got it down to a fine art !
Tardis works miracles in this respect.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for Tardis :thumb:


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

right then ill try tardis many thanks for your replies chaps


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> I've debadged every vehicle in our small company fleet. Never looked back.
> Warm water, floss, credit card, tardis. I've now got it down to a fine art !
> Tardis works miracles in this respect.


Thats the way to do it :thumb:


----------



## outwiped (May 19, 2011)

3M citrus scotch-weld cleaner spray
i spray it on, wait 5 minutes (enjoying old-school bubble gum smell), remove the glue as a thin film with one touch.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

A pin stripe removal rubber wheel will take care if it in about 10 seconds.


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks guys, got a caramel / toffee wheel on order


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheaper option if you cannot wait 

WD-40 (use it hundreds of times, comes clean off)


----------

